# Hi from Dubai



## christopher55 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello there! Hope this is the right community for me to make a discussions about family and personal matters. Currently, Am living in Dubai. :wink2:


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A former gf of mine lives in Dubai now. What's it like there?


----------

